# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  مؤلفات فضيلة الشيخ مصطفى سلامة الجديدة

## إسلام مصطفى سلامه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمصدر حديثا لفضيلة الشيخ مصطفى سلامة
أ - العقيدة : 
1 - الإعلام بمسمى الإيمان. ( الطبعة الاولى )
2 - حكم اللاهين من أطفال المسلمين و أطفال المشركين. ( الطبعة الاولى )
3 - كشف الأسرار عن الشيعة الشرار. ( الطبعة الثانية )
4 - فيض المجيد فى أنواع التوحيد - توحيد الربوبية - ( الطبعة الثانية )
5 - لا عدوى فى الإسلام. ( الطبعة الأولى )
6 - حصن المؤمن من كل مرجئ. ( الطبعة الأولى )
ب - أصول الفقه :
1 - التأسيس فى أصول الفقه على ضوء الكتاب و السنة. ( الطبعة السادسة عشر )
ج - أصول التفسير :
1 - البر بحرف الجر. ( الطبعة الاولى )
2 - المساعد فى أصول التفسير فى ضوء الكتاب والسنة. ( الطبعة الأولى )
د - أصول الحديث :
1 - الحديث فى أصول الحديث. ( الطبعة الاولى )
ر - الفقه :
1 - ساروراء صوم عرفه و عاشوراء. ( الطبعة الاولى )
2 - الهلال. ( الطبعة الاولى )
3 - التذكير بحكم التصوير. ( الطبعة الاولى )
4 - كفاية الأخيار فى سجود السهو. ( الطبعة الرابعة )  مزيدة
5 - صفة طالب العلم. ( الطبعة الاولى )
مؤلفات تحت الطبع
أ – العقيدة:
1 - الإلحادية عقيدة ابن عربى و الاتحادية. ( الطبعة الثانية ) مزيدة
2 - فيض المجيد فى أنواع التوحيد - الملائكة - ( الطبعة الثانية ) مزيدة

----------


## عابر

عن أي دور النشر صدرت أخي الكريم؟

----------


## إسلام مصطفى سلامه

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أيها الاخ الكريم - عابر -
تصدر مؤلفات الشيخ عن مؤسسة الهدف للنشر والتوزيع
كما يمكنك الحصول على هذه المؤلفات من مكتبتى 
1- مجد الاسلام  بدرب الاتراك بالازهر
2- المنى بالازهر
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

وهل توجد هذه الكتب فى معرض القاهرة إن شاء الله

----------

